# Selly Oak Hospital, Birmingham - November 2014



## Goldie87 (Nov 9, 2014)

The first buildings on the site of Selly Oak Hospital were those of the King’s Norton Union Workhouse, a separate infirmary was built in 1897 at a cost of £52,000. The population of the King’s Norton Union increased dramatically, and in 1907 extensions to the infirmary and the workhouse made provision for the growing numbers of poor people. This doubled the size of the main hospital building. The Woodlands Nurses’ Home was built at the same time to accommodate forty nurses. A small operating room was added to the infirmary. 

In 1911, King’s Norton – no longer a rural area – left Worcestershire and became part of the City of Birmingham. The Birmingham Union was formed from the unions of King’s Norton, Aston and Birmingham. The King’s Norton Workhouse Infirmary was renamed Selly Oak Hospital. Selly Oak Hospital continued to grow, new operating theatres were added in 1931, and the biochemistry and pathology laboratories opened in 1934. Nurses had been trained at Selly Oak since 1897, but it wasn’t until 1942 that the School of Nursing was opened.

The hospital closed in 2012 upon completion of the new Queen Elizabeth Hospital. Relocation of the first services from Selly Oak began during the summer of 2010 when its A&E department moved to the new Hospital on 16 June and over the next 7 days Critical Care and other departments moved step-by-step the 1.5 miles to the new hospital.

Glad I decided to visit this one when I did with Mr Sam and MD, nice quiet wander.


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 9, 2014)

Nice set of photos there and a nice morgue for mockingbird


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 9, 2014)

Great set of images,it looked well worth doing before the mice get in and ruin everything,thanks for sharing.


----------



## mookster (Nov 9, 2014)

umbeckz tourbus will be all over this one


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 10, 2014)

i am jealous. This looks fantastic. I WANNA SEE THAT MORGUE!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 10, 2014)

Sweeet! Looks immaculate, I bet it still even had 'the smell'. 
Great write up, thanks for sharing


----------



## krela (Nov 10, 2014)

mookster said:


> umbeckz tourbus will be all over this one



Innit. Cue 400 different reports of that autopsy table.


----------



## Red Mole (Nov 10, 2014)

Great stuff - you certainly hit this one just at the right time!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 12, 2014)

You got to see so much more than i did when i went. But that morgue is awesome, despite how clean it is. How strange was the obese body fridges in the corridor tho? strange!


----------



## AveVecron (Nov 12, 2014)

Cool post! Any demolotion happening with this site yet?


----------



## Angelus (Nov 17, 2014)

krela said:


> Innit. Cue 400 different reports of that autopsy table.



And yet there is still only one report?

I might make it two later.


----------



## krela (Nov 17, 2014)

Angelus said:


> And yet there is still only one report?
> 
> I might make it two later.



I know, I'm astounded!


----------



## Angelus (Nov 17, 2014)

There is not as many reports on this as I expected. Even on other sites. Seen about 5 reports. One was a permission report to.


----------



## mookster (Nov 17, 2014)

People are still trying to keep it a bit quiet, seen loads of photos of it on Facebook recently though.


----------



## Angelus (Nov 17, 2014)

mookster said:


> People are still trying to keep it a bit quiet, seen loads of photos of it on Facebook recently though.



Why? Is it exclusive?


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 17, 2014)

This place looks amazing and there is more to it than I thought. Great shots, thank you


----------



## deklufc (Nov 17, 2014)

Looks cleaner than most hospitals nowadays . Great photos


----------



## mookster (Nov 17, 2014)

Angelus said:


> Why? Is it exclusive?



People like to think that it is


----------



## Rikora (Jan 2, 2015)

These look awesome.
I always find it weird that they leave so many things behind (even just weird stuff like towels or cloths and stuff) when a building is disused.


----------

